# Label paster



## rodo (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a video of me using a label paster to attach labels.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgJaBP8k6Lo[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool Rod, and I noticed not one but two labelers. I guess the second one is a door prize for the western PA party Saturday?  It looked very heavy duty and easy to use.


----------



## Flem (Jun 1, 2011)

That's pretty slick, Rod. I see you just "eyeball it" to get the position you want. Very nice.


----------



## Flem (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you coming on Saturday???


----------



## rodo (Jun 1, 2011)

> Are you coming on Saturday???


 
Yes, Jeannie and I will be there.


----------



## Flem (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## rodo (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is another vid from the other side.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7boijW1LNs[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok Rod that's enough video with you demonstrating. Next demo we want to see a Vanna White!


----------



## rodo (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeh OK I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 2, 2011)

great job on the paster when do you start selling them


----------



## rodo (Jun 2, 2011)

> great job on the paster when do you start selling them


 
The paster I made can be seen in the background, it works OK and is way better than no paster. However less than two weeks after I made mine the one that I am demonstrating came up on EBay and I was able to get it. This was the one that I was trying to copy without ever actually seeing or using one. Like I said before mine works OK but this one works perfectly and I consider it to be a mechanical work of art.

If money is no object you can buy a new one for about $425.00, but that was way more than I was willing to spend. I spent less than half that for mine including delivery.

If you are searching for one look for a " Potdevin LH-6 " Mine is actually a " Counterboy C2H " but was made by Potdevin


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like you have that eye of yours pretty darn calibrated!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks cool Rod, thats the way I put my labels on also.


----------



## rocket man (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to have a machine like that. But $400 or so is quite a bit. I'll have to keep my eye on ebay or something to see if I can get lucky.


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2011)

> I would love to have a machine like that. But $400 or so is quite a bit. I'll have to keep my eye on ebay or something to see if I can get lucky.


 
When I was searching I found an old thread from January of this year showing that one had sold on EBay for about $55.00. so there is hope if you're patient.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Looks cool Rod, thats the way I put my labels on also.



Just wanted to say that what I wrote could be taken the wrong way. I just meant I eyeball it when pressing on, I dont have that labeler!!!


----------

